# Cape Cod



## Turin Turambar (May 30, 2003)

Again, Looking to see if there are any Cape Codders, especially in and around Hyannis for a weekly gaming night (Sundays from 5ish to 10ish).  Playing 3ed rules, planning to upgrade to 3.5 when released.


----------



## gambler1650 (Jun 5, 2003)

Turin,

I don't know if you caught my post a bit downstream on this page.  I'm trying to set up a Midnight Campaign here in Falmouth.  At the moment I'm not overly interested in doing 3E as a player (too many other things I'm doing at the moment) but have some pretty good concepts for a Midnight campaign.  I have one person I can definitely drag into it, and it would be slower paced (once - maybe twice - a month) on Saturdays.

If you're interested, check out the thread which has contact info.  If you happen to find folks who are interested in your gaming night but also would be up for mine, I'd be eternally in your debt if you could point them to me. Thanks, and good luck!  If time opens up for me to do a weekly gaming night, I'll let you know.


----------

